# European Check In: Who are you and where are you from?



## JMM (Mar 31, 2011)

I noticed the regional threads for us Europeans are sadly not existent, so I decided to start one. 

So, I would like to see you introducing yourself as for us to get to know each other, maybe discover a new friend around the corner.

I am 19 years old and from Germany, love fast road rides on my Trek as much as rushing through the forests on my BMC TE01 mountain bike. 

I am from northern Germany, close to Bremen.
From end of April on I will spend about 3 month in Botosani, Romania and would also like to get to know some local riders, maybe discover a group for training and hear of some nice routes. If you know anything, let me know 

And from August on, the nice city of London will be my home, challenging me to find new people to ride with and new routes again. I am looking forward to you guys!


----------



## rockycollector (Jan 28, 2013)

I am Italian but I live in Switzerland, in Ticino, to be exact, in the area that overlooks the lake of Lugano, a beautiful area for cycling


----------



## Dfish (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm in Paris, it's okay for riding. I used to live in torino, man to I miss being so close to the alps!


----------



## Giusto (Jan 24, 2013)

JMM said:


> I noticed the regional threads for us Europeans are sadly not existent, so I decided to start one.
> 
> So, I would like to see you introducing yourself as for us to get to know each other, maybe discover a new friend around the corner.
> 
> ...


Hello JMM, I'm planning on moving to Romania and would like to know how it is to cycle there as a foreigner. I'm sure you'll find some locals to join as cycling is very popular in Romania.

I'm 20 year old male from Helsinki, Finland. Not exactly a cyclist's paradise as the off-season covers 9 months of a year.


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm from Portugal. Not much Europeans around here...

For you guys in northern Europe my country might seem a cyclists paradise for the so called Medideterranean weather.  For us, this time of the year is hell with the cold and mostly the rain. Can't wait for real good weather to arrive...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi, I'm not European but an American living in southern Germany (Stuttgart). I recently moved here with the family and have gotten to know some of the nice places to ride in the Black Forest. If anyone is up for a ride in the Black Forest, let me know.


----------



## Täysii! (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's one Finntard.


----------



## Rider07 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been in Monaco for 2 weeks. Lots of riding so far. Lived in Northern Germany- Kiel/Rendsburg area for 2 years. Germany was great riding. Even in July when the rain starts and does not stop until the end of April. 
Rode Col de Braus today, it was hot and considering I rode Madone yesterday it was hard. Heading to San Remo/Imperia area Tuesday which is great riding. In July if things go well with work (I am over here working) i should be able to head for the Alps. I am from South Florida where it is flat. I like the hills but they do not like me.


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Just outside Amsterdam in the Netherlands


----------



## Rider07 (Feb 25, 2007)

I am in Monaco-San Remo area again for the summer. May be my last year over here for a while. I am going to miss this place. Trying to ride as much as possible. Looks like I am working during Le Tour, oh well.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Heh. I'm English, which mostly counts as European, but living in the States.


----------



## 73Chaz (May 18, 2014)

I'm in North East London, UK. Getting back into cycling so looking to build up to some longer rides. All good so far.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm from Croatia.


----------



## Rider07 (Feb 25, 2007)

Back in Europe this year. Not much time for riding because of work but did go up Madone 2 times.


----------



## Thanos (Jan 31, 2012)

Hellas!


----------

